
Trump orders review of visa program to encourage hiring Americans - Garbage
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-visa-idUSKBN17K02U
======
hackuser
If the U.S. stops doing business with people in other countries, either hiring
them or buying their products, then who will hire Americans and buy American
products?

~~~
jrnichols
Who's saying anything about not doing business with people in other countries
or anything that you mentioned? What's happening now is a push to try to hire
Americans instead of immediately just reaching for a foreign worker in a
system that's been ripe for abuse for way too long.

There's plenty of business going on with other countries and their citizens.

